# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  How do you get over the fear of camping by yourself?

## hunter63

I have to say I saw this question somewhere else....and apparently is very valid as it got 18 pages of responses in 6 days.....and still going.
The location of the question has a lot of much younger, less experienced people around than on this forum....but am still curious. 

I guess there is a lot of fearful people out there, or noobie's that have never done it, or feel the need for a lot or armament.....but I'll just ask the question here.

How do you get over the fear of camping by yourself?...or Do you fear camping by yourself.....Overnight/for days.

Personally I prefer a group, or partner....or at least my dog.......but have spent more than a few nights weeks out and about.

First night I never sleep much anyway...just have a hard time being comfortable, hot/cold, bugs lack of padding, wet, rain/windy.....Noisy...hard to relax.
Second night tired enough and body has relaxed enough to "melt down on the pad"......
Third night so tired you just don't care........and sleep well.

Also helps being a grumpy old guy that doesn't like getting messed with.

I can recall have my buddies bale out on overnight sleep outs pretty frequently as young boys......

----------


## Rick

I have to say I don't mind camping alone. I don't have any trouble sleeping either. I have trouble the next morning trying to get moving again. I used to toss a cover on the ground and that was it but as I've gotten older the insects bother me more and I HAVE to have a sleeping pad under me. Otherwise I wake up unable to move. I probably have one up on most folks because my hearing is so bad I can't hear the stuff that keeps you awake at nights. The only night I can recall having trouble sleeping was being surrounded by coyote and they were howling and growling up a storm. I never felt threatened and they didn't come very close to camp, maybe 15-20 yards out, but they knew I was there and must not have liked it.

----------


## wilderness medic

Not bothered by it. If somethings going to happen it's going to happen. Maybe from being in other situations more dangerous.


In fact I think I prefer it. Most camping trips with other people turn into more of a social event. By myself I can enjoy the peaceful quiet, and do whatever I feel like without worrying about others.

Kind of like skydiving and then riding a carousel. Weee...?

----------


## Ken

It was a gradual transition for me.  From a crib, to my very own bed, to blanket pup tents in the living room that my younger brothers weren't allowed in, to overnights alone in the tent in the backyard after I scared the daylights out of my brothers enough that they went running back into the house, to an eventual solo hike in New Hampshire that lasted 10 - 14 days (too long ago to remember) before I knew enough to drag a buddy along on those kinds of trips.

----------


## finallyME

A dog!  

Other than that, by night 3 you are just too tired.

----------


## Tokwan

I have been camping alone for the past few years. I hike and camped solo. But however, I must admit. I always have a tingling (no..not Spidey's tingling!) when its high noon,
or when it is dark..that is the reason i camp solo..to overcome the fear...not really fear, the uneasy feeling....

----------


## Batch

This weekend I stayed on a friends land on the Prairie in Okeechobee County. His property is in foreclosure. He bought 6.5 acres cash out right and then his grandma bought a manufactured home cash outright and put it on there. Had power run and a well dug.

I back fed the house with my hurricane generator. However Sean, our friend Jason that drove over from Tampa and I stayed in tents. Plenty of room in the house. But, I am more comfortable in my tent than I am any where besides my own bed. 

If I fall a sleep on the couch or living room floor at home I will wake up more than I will in my tent. We camp year round in South Florida. Camping alone for us is no different other than the having someone to talk to. You know the sounds of the woods. I may wake up to a gator bellowing, or a limpkin squawking.But. I go right back asleep. Pig frogs only act to serenade me.

----------


## Tokwan

Batch..u are on my visiting list.

----------


## tjwilhelm

The only time I was ever "afraid" camping alone (more nervous, actually, than afraid) was the first night out.  After that, any anxiety about it was gone.  I didn't use a tent either. I slept in a home made debris hut.  I was actually more anxious about not having a tent than I was about being alone.  Turned out there was noting to be anxious about -- not about being alone and not about having no tent.  Therefore, my answer to the original question is, "Just Do It!"

----------


## aflineman

Never really bothered me much. About the only time I have really been scared is when a friend and I watched "Omega Man" one summer evening, then went and camped in the back yard. We kept taking turns waking each other up and saying "What was that?". By the time it was good and dark, we has ourselves good and scared. About that time my Grandfather came out to check on us, and proceeded to scare the crap out of us. Only time I ever came back inside and decided I was to scared to sleep outside.

----------


## Phaedrus

Great topic!  I can have an active imagination at times, and occasionally I get those irrational "tingles", too.  But I'm pretty comfortable camping solo.  Maybe the first time or two I was a little bit on edge but not any longer.  I have an odd relationship with humans; I like them a lot in theory, less in actual practice. :Shifty:   I work in a very social setting so really my job provides me with almost all the human contact I need for a week.  When camping I really love the solitude and the quiet.

So I guess you get over the fear of camping alone by camping alone!  It takes time to get used to it.  I'll admit I feel a bit better too being armed at all time.  IRL I CCW everywhere I legally can, so camping is no different.  It's a comfort having my HK USPf9 or P30S with an Inforce APL attached, close at hand.

----------


## sjj

...............

----------


## your_comforting_company

I don't mind camping alone, but I also like to have somebody to talk to. Since we've been working on the place, I camp out there by myself quite a lot just so I don't have to waste gas driving back and forth on the weekends. Sometimes the wife has to work on the weekends. Now this is not complete isolation as there are some neighbors, but there are no security lights, so it's good and dark. Nobody gonna sneak up on you, and you can hear any animals scurrying around in the brush. A few weekends ago I was camping out there by myself and I heard a bunch of 'yotes off in the distance. Naturally, I got my pistol out of the tent and stoked the fire, but beyond that I got a good night's sleep. Sometimes I like the isolation, just me and nature. Sometimes I feel more social and wish I had somebody to talk to. I don't really get "scared" as much as stir crazy or bored at night. My youngest son isn't big on camping if there's no internet and my daughter works most weekends at the Nursing Home.
I guess my answer is, "be goal oriented and go to bed early". Keeps the mind from wandering. Sometimes I'll take a book to read by the campfire, or a little radio, just for some noise, but I usually get tired of either pretty quick after the sun goes down. After that, it's mostly meditation and planning.

----------


## MrFixIt

I've camped by myself a number of times. The only time I was scared was when I was in the military and was in a hostile environment.
Overall, I prefer to have a partner or two, but don't mind being by myself in an area that I know.

----------


## Lamewolf

I've never had a fear of camping by myself, but do prefer having a partner along even if its just a trusty dog.  But if no one else wants to go along, then so be it.  I've camped by myself with and without shelter before too, and even camped more than once in a small cave which was one of my favorite places to camp.

----------


## natertot

I have never mind solo camping. I like having at least one partner along for safety reasons, but not a requirement. I do carry a pistol, too, just in case. Other than that, set up, sit back, and get some coffee percolating!

----------


## Batch

I think getting to know the night sounds as well as you do from camping a lot helps. Sitting in a stand just once lets you know that even a pine needle falling into a palmetto thicket seems loud. So, if you hear that at night you don't let your imagination get carried away. 

We have animals in camp while we sleep. I have had them sniff my back while I hung in my hammock. We know we get bears in camp at night because of the fresh scat and tracks. I have seen panthers near camp. But, we only ever found sign of a panther in camp in Highland Hammock State Park. Confirmed by the rangers there. We have had large and small gators walk through camp and some camps, like Pink Jeep and Gator Head in Bear Island have ponds that hold massive amounts of gators around mating season. 

I posted pictures on here of a gator belowing in camp.That was a great way to be woke up for me. But, if you didn't know what it was it could probably be scary.

Deer, turkey, foxes, raccoons, armadillo come into camp. I think its great that when my brother Sean sleeps in during spring turkey and we are up around the camp fire. We have had turkey walk by his tent. one time the damn thing gobbled and Sean didn't wake up. Gobbled right outside of the door of his tent! Now, you get a pack of pigs running through the palmettos at night and they are not graceful or quiet. But, other than making a lot of noise, we have never been bothered by them.

We go to sleep serenaded by cicadas and pig frogs. Some might find it too loud. But, its a lullaby to us. Once, you know what they are and you know that cicadas can't even bite you and that the worst a pig frog could do is give you indigestion. LOL

Though I always have someone coming up the next day and I don't think I have camped more than one night alone. Just when I go up a day early and Sean or someone else comes up the next day. Sean camps a lot alone and the only thing he says is that its nice to have someone to have a few beers with around the fire at the end of the day.

Now, if you camp where the apple snails are abundant and you get a limpkin in camp. You might no sleep to good. But, I get them outside my window at home and have become acclimated to the sound.

----------


## wilderness medic

> try a second night after waking to find brown bear prints all around your tent.


Why is that scary? Those guys are more afraid of you.

----------


## hunter63

We (was two of us) primitive bow hunting, sitting around the fire....woods was pretty noisy.....then it suddenly got quite....?...Then a duck squawking and quacking....and was cut off mid squawk......
Never did find out what it was and where.......but I have to say that the sudden "quite".....was really loud.

----------


## crashdive123

I never minded camping or hiking solo.  I always found it extremely relaxing, and I enjoy my own company.  Now that I'm a wee bit older I still enjoy solo day hikes but don't really do solo overnighters.  I may at some point (thinking about the Florida Trail when I retire) but now go out with Mrs. Crash or friends.

----------


## Tokwan

Back to Hunter's main question..the only way I overcame fear is to face it..repeatedly..I have a fear of being alone, of waht's in the sea...that is why I camp and kayak solo...now...its a norm.

----------


## wilderness medic

I think the turning point for me was hiking the John Muir Trail and asking a question to other hikers on an internet page about bringing a gun. I got bashed like no other, ranging from why bring the extra weight, to you're a pants pooping coward. At first i seemed uneasy, but after a few nights it seemed most of the fear was in my own head and breaking out of normal. Not to sound too hippy but go with the flow. If some very rare thing like a bear or mountain lion attack is going to happen, it's your time. Like sharks in the ocean. Over played and dramatized. I'd rather not live in fear an accept my fate and time is not up to me. 

I also don't feel the need to carry a gun EVERYWHERE I go anymore. Some places, yes. But I don't need to pack up every time I step out my door.

----------


## Rick

That's a bit like saying the shortest way off this cliff is straight down. If I die, oh well. My carry weapon goes everywhere with me. Not only every time I go out the door but I've been known to carry at home as well. To each his own.

----------


## BENESSE

Never did it, never had the need to go off by myself and spend a night or more in the wilderness. I would consider it though, if I positively knew there were no humans around because those are too unpredictable for my taste. Critters of any sort I can deal with all day long.

----------


## hunter63

> Never did it, never had the need to go off by myself and spend a night or more in the wilderness. I would consider it though, if I positively knew there were no humans around because those are too unpredictable for my taste. Critters of any sort I can deal with all day long.


You feeling are pretty much right on.....in my opinion.

----------


## wilderness medic

> That's a bit like saying the shortest way off this cliff is straight down. If I die, oh well. My carry weapon goes everywhere with me. Not only every time I go out the door but I've been known to carry at home as well. To each his own.



Pretty much. Do you live in an urban ghetto...?

How many times have you actually had to draw your carry weapon? Or actually fire? To me there's a point where it's living too much in fear. The odds of needing it are very slim. Yes, better to have and not need. But i'm not going to sit around my house afraid to go out without a gun. You're more likely to get killed by a drunk driver slamming in to you than getting shot, and there's no safeguard for that besides staying home. So stay home or live life? 


Our CCW instructor said out of all the people he's trained and had the IA permit, only 4 times has one of them had to draw, and only once did someone fire. Out of thousands of people x thousands of days, those are pretty slim odds.

----------


## kyratshooter

All it takes is once.

One encounter, one wrong turn off the wrong freeway ramp, stopping for a meal at Lubby's on the wrong day.

And your California logic is showing.  Taking proper steps to insure adequate self defense, or even avoiding trouble because you have the "right" to be where the trouble is, does not place one in the realm of lunatic fringe.

I do often "stay home" to avoid drunk drivers, especially on Holidays.

I also attempt to stay home between the hours of 3-12PM on Friday night, when statistically 1/2 of the traffic accidents in our nation occur.

I also stay out of specific bars and clubs where I could get killed in the blink of an eye.

I also eat healthy, exercise and avoid fatty foods due to risk of heart attack.  Well sort of, the bacon is a challenge.

But if I am called to visit one of my friends in a downtown hospital, and most of them are located on "Crack Alley", I do not hesitate to park in the underground garage and walk the dark passages as I did before obtaining my CCW.  Before, if I shot someone in self defense I had legal issues galore.  With the presence of the CCW part of that is eliminated.

The truth is, I did carry a firearm on those trips before the CCW, now my state has simply made what I already did, based on common sense, legal.

And the answer to "have I had to draw my weapon" is YES.  The presence of my weapon has ended several potential conflicts over the years.

Even as a small homesteader I find  instant access to firearms mandatory.  Hardly a day passes that I am not required to grab the shotgun and confront some varmint, kill a predator or pot some small game for supper.  

The presence of the firearms is so fundamental that they sit in the corner by the door or on the shelf and I am not even aware of their presence until I reach out to the place where they live as the need arises.

At this moment I am within reach of a 12 gauge pump shotgun, a 9mm pistol and a .44 magnum revolver.

What am I scared of?

Not one damn thing!

----------


## wilderness medic

That's like not getting in the ocean without spending hundreds of dollars on a "Shark Shield" despite the extremely low chances of getting bit.  More likely to get hit by lightening I believe? All it takes is once. Same with the drunk driver hitting you. 

Don't get me wrong. Mine goes everywhere with me it can. But even with a CCW you can't carry on a plane, federal building including VA and post office. Would you avoid medical care, a post office, and traveling because you can't carry? How did you get by before carrying, or have you carried your whole life?

----------


## kyratshooter

You are being facetious at this point.

You will but you won't, you do but you don't!

Would you believe that I chose the state that I live in based on the firearms laws?  If my present state changes their firearms laws I will move SASP.

Yes, there are places where I leave the weapon in the vehicle.  I do not like to, but they have metal detectors and a legal precedent which might not be right, but is compelling and I only go there if I absolutely have too.   

There are also places that demand that I disarm and I ignore them because they do not have the right to deprive me of my right to life (self defense).  

I carry concealed and concealed means unseen.  I have never been asked if I am armed and I do not advertise that I am armed. 

Even this past weekend while we were camping I was armed, as were others.  We were in bear country and there were other campers around who we did not know.  I did not see anyone's firearm and they did not see mine.  None of us felt compelled to drag them out and show them off.  The camping experience was the center of our focus, not the firearms.  

Have I always carried?

Yes, from the time I was 16 and went on my first solo camping trip.  That was shortly after I got my drivers license and had access to a vehicle.

The laws were different back then and a 16 year old could walk into any hardware or country crossroads store and buy a firearm.

Additionally, most people considered it only good common sense that if you were out in the woods you needed a firearm. 

The words "do you have a gun?" did not mean do not take one, they meant you needed to have one!

I also ran several small businesses on the side for most of my life and it was anticipated that business men would be armed when they made their bank deposits no matter what the law proposed.

We had a saying; "Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6."

But that was in the rural southeast, where we slept with our doors unlocked, the keys were left in the ignition of the car overnight, no one but an idiot messed with you or your stuff and the jury was not an effort in social engineering.

If it weren't freezing outside I would not be having this conversation.

----------


## wilderness medic

Well after I posted you added 95% more text to your above post. 

No I am not being facetious.   I made a pretty clear point, no wavering. My gun goes with me everywhere it can. But if I can't I'm not going to lock myself in a room fearing the big bad outside world. California logic? LOL I was waiting for a jab about that. Has nothing to do with it. You associate my personal opinion based on my geographical location? I must be a homosexual too right, I'm from ca after all...fruits and nuts. 

Take proper steps. Just don't be so drastically worried when you are unable to protect yourself. You can't prevent everything bad from happening no matter how much you prepare. 

Yes it only takes once. A lot of thing only take one slip up or mistake, that doesn't cause me to hide from life and never attempt them. If you can carry and do so everywhere, great. I don't blame you. But avoiding a simple trip out your front door out of fear is not a way I'm going to live. If you need a gun in the shower to feel safe, carry one. 

I have a buddy who is a sergeant in the police department. He no longer carries off duty because it was not worth the hassle for the small chance of having to use it. To each his own, maybe you live somewhere it's much more dangerous or violent. 


I'd rather live life to the fullest and take risks than live afraid and avoid things.

----------


## hunter63

Wisconsin changed it's CC and Castle laws recently......
Just made a lot of people legal...................

----------


## kyratshooter

Wisconsin and a lot of other states Hunter.

Even the National Forest Service and the National Park Service decided to legalize all the campers and hikers that were already carrying as a common sense precaution during outings on Federal land.

It's not a case of "living in fear", it is a case of use of the resources and equipment one has available.

I have a few friends that refuse to wear seat belts in a car too.

----------


## Wildthang

Having a gun makes me sleep good out in the woods. It gives me the ability to at least have a fighting chance to deal with anything that may want to harm me, that in itself helps me sleep like a rock!
Anybody that tells me to go camping without one can kiss my patootie!

----------


## BENESSE

> At this moment I am within reach of a 12 gauge pump shotgun, a 9mm pistol and a .44 magnum revolver.
> 
> What am I scared of?
> 
> Not one damn thing!


Honest to God, I live for being able to say this, whether I need to or not.
Just ax Mr. B. He's getting tired of hearing it.

----------


## Batch

> Even the National Forest Service and the National Park Service decided to legalize all the campers and hikers that were already carrying as a common sense precaution during outings on Federal land.
> 
> It's not a case of "living in fear", it is a case of use of the resources and equipment one has available.
> 
> I have a few friends that refuse to wear seat belts in a car too.


Yeah, the NPS changed the rule to basically adopt the rules of the state(s) that the park is in. Before that it was unlawful to carry except while hunting. But, lots of people carried and the park service mainly looked the other way.

I even know of an incident at Bear Island in Big Cypress National Preserve where a group of idiots were discharging a hand gun in camp. Someone called the park service and they sent a ranger out. They said before we get started does anyone have a gun on them. They said go put it in you tent now. 

They warned them not to discharge the firearms or have them under their control when drinking. But, the law was very clear that it was illegal to possess. We all carried and we went to the rock pile and shot guns long before the NPS got some sense.

I had an employee working the night shift car jacked a gun point two weeks ago. I have pulled my handgun in self-defense. 

Skinny thugs use guns to over power strong person. A strong person should find a firearm they are strong enough to carry to protect their family, friends and self. A good person can stay out of bad places. But, you can't keep bad people out of the places you feel safe.

I hope I am never struck by lightning. But, I have been close to lightning strikes. I am concerned. But, I go to swamps where if you are on dry land you are on high ground during times where we have daily storms. I mean come on what are the odds?

Like Kyrat said what are the odds you would leave your gun in the truck on the day that fate chose you to walk into the restaurant that a mad man decided he would vent his hatred for the world. she could have at least tried to stop the man.

----------


## Rick

No, I don't live in a ghetto. Yes, I've drawn my weapon before and had a person at gun point. They lived but got arrested. I don't walk around in fear. I don't need to. A good 50% of the folks in this state are licensed. Do you think everyone is walking around afraid? Of course they aren't. As you said, it just takes once. When it happens, if it happens again, I want to be just as ready as the first time. I subscribe to awareness and avoidance being my first line of defense. But that doesn't always work.

----------


## hunter63

I have to say that a blank pistol got my butt out of a bad situation, that took a wrong turn to get into......long time ago.
It was a blank pistol, and empty.....asshat the was fixin' stomping me till I stopped him with a barrel pressed between his eyes....had the balls to call the cops, the next day....they came out and we had a conversion.

They ask where it was, said in the car...showed it to them....they kinda laughed and handed it back......But with some advice.
"I you pull a gun, be ready to use it before the other guy.....and if I were you get a real one and keep it loaded."

That was in 1969.........

Mostly when camping I have followed that advice....but more for asshats then bears and strange noises in the night.

----------


## wilderness medic

> No, I don't live in a ghetto. Yes, I've drawn my weapon before and had a person at gun point. They lived but got arrested. I don't walk around in fear. I don't need to. A good 50% of the folks in this state are licensed. Do you think everyone is walking around afraid? Of course they aren't. As you said, it just takes once. When it happens, if it happens again, I want to be just as ready as the first time. I subscribe to awareness and avoidance being my first line of defense. But that doesn't always work.



No I don't think everyone walking around is afraid. If I did I would categorize myself in that group for having a gun with me. It's the ones sitting in their house not going outside because they can't carry who would appear to be afraid. I wasn't arguing that you shouldn't carry as much as you can. I wish more people would carry, and silly laws would go away. I was simply stating my personal feelings. I can walk into a post office where it's illegal to carry a gun without one and feel safe, knowing there is a 99.99+ chance I won't need it. One time in how many years Rick? 

I don't like breaking the law. Better to be judged by 12 than carries by six. Great, but if you're breaking the law there's a lot higher chance you're going to be judged than carried. 

I get it. Murphy's law. The one time you don't etc. This was just my personal feelings. I don't need to stay at home when drunk drivers are out. I don't need a gun on me 24/7. I felt that Way for a while when I got out of the military. Not anymore. I accept today could be my last, and am ok with that. That does not mean I won't do what I can to take measures to help extend that. However there is a point where it transitions from common sense to silly overprotective worrying. Our points are different, and that's fine. But I'd hardly say not needing a gun on me 24/7 is the equivalent to jumping off a cliff for the fastest way down. A bit of a far stretch there wouldn't you say.

----------


## natertot

I am in agreement with KyRat and Rick and pretty much practice the same ways. 

Wilderness Medic, You seem to focus on having to use a firearm against people and don't really think about other uses of them. I live in a subdivision, but is out in a semi-rural area. I have two young kids, both weigh less than 50lbs. I constantly see coyotes around and if one went rogue, I need to be able to handle business. Not to mention many of the dogs that tend to get lose. I have had to draw down on a German Shepard and the owner was able to call it off a millisecond before I fired. This was in my own front yard!!!!! I have also had aggressive solicitors come to my door. One got kinda mouthy so called the police on him. Turned out he was a convicted felon and had a warrant for criminal trespass with a firearm! So yeah, if I am not carrying in the home, I still have one within reach.

I carry as often as I can.

----------


## Winnie

Since getting back in to camping nearly all of it is done solo. I never even give it a thought. 
Oh and the most lethal thing I'm allowed to carry is a spoon! I'm pretty darn good at a thwack upside the head with the flat of the bowl.

----------


## Rick

> A bit of a far stretch there wouldn't you say.




No. If it was I wouldn't have posted it. We'll just agree to disagree on this one. I'll carry when I want and you don't have to. I hope that's not something you ever regret.

----------


## crashdive123

Just like I carry a few bandaids in my wallet, a lighter in my pocket and a knife (or two) while I am out, I do carry a firearm.  It is not out of fear or paranoia, but rather just part of being prepared.

----------


## hunter63

> Since getting back in to camping nearly all of it is done solo. I never even give it a thought. 
> Oh and the most lethal thing I'm allowed to carry is a spoon! I'm pretty darn good at a thwack upside the head with the flat of the bowl.


I guess I can say I have never really thought about camping alone, for the sake of camping only.
As in "I'm gonna go camping alone....to see if I can do it", for many years, or childhood.

Most every trip has been a hunting trip, canoe trip, fishing trip, and even primitive camping....both rendezvous and practice trips.

In all cases some sort of firearm is along....be it the tackle box snake gun...or the muzzle-loader or pistol, shot gun, rifle...., de jure.

The modern camping in a camp ground or even motel, is really the only time I carry on purpose for more than just 4 legged varmints.

The change in the laws has extended what and where, I carry, but generally have something near by....like my pocket knives, EDC kit wallet, keys......
Winter is coming so something bigger than the NAA mini or LCP change out may occur.

All this said, carrying a gun has nothing to do with fear of camping alone....but it doesn't hurt.
Overcoming that fear has to do with your confidence, familiarity, skill level, altitude, and desire.

----------


## wilderness medic

I've reread what I said and what was posted. I'm still failing to see where you guys are getting the impression that i'm saying I don't want to or don't. Again i've been pretty clear, my gun goes with my as much as it can. I however don't break laws and take it on federal ground. Call me a rebel but I can still mail a package or go to the doctors without a gun without having to worry about needing it in that short time, and either break the law or staying home.

A lot of those comments were to Ky, who said he won't go anywhere without carrying, wont leave his house after a certain time, or at all on certain day, and of all ghastly things avoids fatty foods :Surrender:  Ky also seemed to think I was categorizing him in the "realm of lunatic" fringe. Not at all. My personal opinion on not needing to carry. Do what makes you feel happy and safe.

I wasn't suggesting you carried a gun because you were SCARED. I agree with the statement about "What are you scared of? Not a damn thing" The comments about living in fear were in regards to restricting your life and things you'd like to do out of fear of not being able to carry in certain places or at certain times. Statistically, and logically, you are MOST LIKELY to not need it in that short time period.


As far as not being a stretch- So then you don't eat unhealthy foods right? That's a bit like saying the shortest way off this cliff is straight down. If I die, oh well. 

There are a lot of "unsafe" things one can do or not do. I minimize my risks as much as possible, but not being able to carry a gun everywhere at every moment is just not one of the highest risks. I do when I can, but also realize life is life, and i'm not going to avoid it because I can't. I also get in the ocean to dive, realizing a Great White could literally bite me in half at any moment. I take this risk because I love it, and have accepted when it's my time, it's my time. The chances are extremely low. Does that make me a lunatic for not staying on the beach shaking my head thinking no way man, there's a small chance I could get injured or die.

We can agree to disagree on this one, it just seems a lot of you are taking the point I was trying to make out of context or wrong, sorry if I didn't explain it the way I was trying.

----------


## hunter63

We get it......You disagree.

So do you carry camping?

----------


## wilderness medic

> We get it......You disagree.
> 
> So do you carry camping?


Camping/day hiking- Yes, unless the law prohibits it.

Long distance multiple day or week hiking. Nope.

----------


## hunter63

> Camping/day hiking- Yes, unless the law prohibits it.
> 
> Long distance multiple day or week hiking. Nope.


So you don't feel the need to carry a weapon for camping?.I believe that most hikers don't as well, as it adds weight.

I am not a Hiker hiker...hiking for the sake of cover miles......I hike to get some where, to do some thing, so camping and gear is sorta different as well.

We all have our own ways, thoughts and habits.....nothing wrong with that.

----------


## wilderness medic

> So you don't feel the need to carry a weapon for camping?.I believe that most hikers don't as well, as it adds weight.
> 
> I am not a Hiker hiker...hiking for the sake of cover miles......I hike to get some where, to do some thing, so camping and gear is sorta different as well.
> 
> We all have our own ways, thoughts and habits.....nothing wrong with that.


That's tricky, I can't say I feel the NEED to carry while camping. I however have a strong desire to be able to protect myself. And feel it's my right, especially if it's at an actual camp site with other people, who tend to get drunk, loud and confrontational. Day hiking, I do. I live next to and hike in a national/demonstration forest that is notorious for guerrilla marijuana grows. In fact Aaron Bassler the shot the ex mayor and his friend when they stumbled upon his grow which led to almost a month long national man hunt for him in this forest. I've already come across remnants of grows.

But if i'm hiking loong miles and shaving every ounce, nope. No firearm, or ammo. Not worth the slim chance of needing it to pack extra pounds. If that means i'm the 1 in 1,000,000 (Or more, whatever it is) to get tied up and mutilated, so be it. I'm ok with those odds.

----------


## ElevenBravo

I only camp or hike where it is lawful, and in Virginia... just about everywhere is lawful.  Even in National Forest I can carry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_Virginia

http://forum.opencarry.org/forums/sh...=1#post1767520

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/chat/3051492/posts

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp...g+4VAC15-40-60

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp...g+4VAC15-40-60

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp...0+cod+18.2-308


I *love* living in Virginia, especially SW Virginia!
EB

----------


## Desert Rat!

A gun's a good thing to have when you need it. :Mellow:

----------


## Rick

I carry hiking and camping. Federal land uses state law except in a few instances. Military bases and Corps of Engineers. They set their own standards.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

I don't have any problem camping alone. If there's an area where I feel like I might be bothered or that I might be a little unsafe due to one reason or another, I take my hound dog with me. When I camp alone however I don't go outside of cel phone range, and try to keep in areas that are close to civilization in case I have an emergency of some sort. That way I don't die alone because I stepped in a hole and broke my ankle or took a bad fall.

If I decide that I want to camp out in the wilderness I always bring someone along, so they can haul my *** out if I get hurt (or I can haul their *** out). I've never had an emergency, but I've heard stories from people that I've hung out with.

----------


## Batch

Every place I camp takes you out of cellphone range.

----------


## Tokwan

In Malaysia, there are no cellphone coverage the moment you are at the trail head.......and sat phone bills are so darn expensive....!!!!

----------


## 1stimestar

I was a bit scared the first couple of times I went by myself.  Of course, the very first time, I had a bear encounter too so that did put the fear well into me.  But I found that once I got in my tent and blocked out all the vast tundra, I felt more secure.  That was really strange actually.  Now I am not scared at all.  I love to go out alone.  When I car camp I'll take my kids but when I go out backpacking, I go by myself.

----------


## wilderness medic

> I was a bit scared the first couple of times I went by myself.  Of course, the very first time, I had a bear encounter too so that did put the fear well into me.  But I found that once I got in my tent and blocked out all the vast tundra, I felt more secure.  That was really strange actually.  Now I am not scared at all.  I love to go out alone.  When I car camp I'll take my kids but when I go out backpacking, I go by myself.


I know our California bears are no Alaskan bears, but do you really fear them? The only ones i've had have been rather uneventful, besides blocking me from going to the bathroom lol. I came up on a Grizzly hunting last month and he ran almost quicker than I snapped up and could get my sights on him.

----------


## natertot

> Every place I camp takes you out of cellphone range.


Pretty much the same here.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I know our California bears are no Alaskan bears, but do you really fear them? The only ones i've had have been rather uneventful, besides blocking me from going to the bathroom lol. I came up on a Grizzly hunting last month and he ran almost quicker than I snapped up and could get my sights on him.


I'm no longer fearful of them.  The only time one scared me was I was out backpacking by myself for the first time and he was coming right for me.  But just because I am no longer scared of them doesn't mean that I don't take all necessary precautions and am very alert.  When I go backpacking, it is not on any trails but across the open tundra.  But even on the open tundra, bears can hide.  Bears maul and or kill people here every year.  Here are a few.




> The second grizzly bear mauling in less than two months on the outskirts of Alaska's largest city has sent another runner to the hospital with serious injuries. The attack this time came in Bird Valley, just south of Anchorage. It follows on an attack at Joint Base Elmendorf-Richardson in mid-May.
> 
> http://www.adn.com/article/20140707/...near-anchorage





> ANCHORAGE, Alaska (AP)  Jessica Gamboa grew up hearing you should play dead during a bear attack, and she put that knowledge to the ultimate test when she ran into a brown bear on the grounds of a military base.
> 
> The bear knocked Gamboa down, then picked her up and threw her to the ground. The bear went on to pummel Gamboa several times more with her powerful paws.
> 
> Throughout the May 18 attack, Gamboa lay in a fetal position and remained silent.
> 
> That action likely saved her life.
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/n...ttack/9751353/





> Monday morning Knudsen was jogging alone along Bird Creek Trail on the way to Penguin Peak  amid Chugach State Park, slightly closer to Girdwood than Anchorage  when she came across a brown bear sow and two 
> 
> Knudsen told emergency responders one of the cubs appeared from brush about 10 yards up the trail. It rushed her way, and almost immediately she was hit from behind by the sow.  http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/troope...uling/26829642





> JOINT BASE ELMENDORF-RICHARDSON, Alaska   Bloodied and dazed after being slashed by the claws of a brown bear, a woman struggled to walk 2 miles along a curvy, hilly trail to find someone to help her.
> 
> The woman, who has asked that her identity not be released, was hospitalized in stable condition Monday, a day after the attack on an Anchorage military base, officials said. She suffered lacerations to her neck, arms and legs.cubs.
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/05/20...while-jogging/





> A bear killed a 64-year-old Fairbanks man late Thursday outside a cabin on Lake George, southeast of Delta Junction, according to Alaska State Troopers.
> 
> It was unclear Friday what kind of bear attacked Robert Weaver, forcing a family member to hide inside the cabin and block the door, troopers said.
> 
> A wildlife trooper shot and killed a black bear that "wandered on scene" later, but it is unknown if that is the bear that mauled Weaver, a troopers statement said. State wildlife biologists say they will examine its carcass and are looking into the circumstances of the rare fatal bear mauling in Interior Alaska.
> 
> ..."Based on the way the bear was approaching the trooper and the civilian, it wouldn't surprise us. It was actively sneaking up on them," Peters said.
> http://www.adn.com/article/20130607/...delta-junction

----------


## wilderness medic

> I'm no longer fearful of them.  The only time one scared me was I was out backpacking by myself for the first time and he was coming right for me.  But just because I am no longer scared of them doesn't mean that I don't take all necessary precautions and am very alert.  When I go backpacking, it is not on any trails but across the open tundra.  But even on the open tundra, bears can hide.  Bears maul and or kill people here every year.  Here are a few.


Crazy Alaskan bears. The only fatal ones I could find in the last 150 years were from 2 captive ones lol...

----------


## sofasurfer

I can not even begin to understand how you can think animals, bugs or virmin will not visit you in the night.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Crazy Alaskan bears. The only fatal ones I could find in the last 150 years were from 2 captive ones lol...


Really?  That's weird.  What did you use for search words?

----------


## hunter63

> Really?  That's weird.  What did you use for search words?


Must have been bears that died from eating bad humans.....?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Really?  That's weird.  What did you use for search words?


Yogi and pick-a-neck

----------


## Awanita

:Lol: That was a good one. lol. "Yogi and pick-a-neck"

----------


## Phaedrus

> The prevalent assumption seems to be that the fear is not justified - with no discussion about the area and how remote, the season, weather, or prevalence of dangerous wildlife - or the knowledge, skills, experience, or discipline of the camper.


Some people are simply afraid of being alone at night regardless of where they are.  That kind of fear is not justified.  My sister is like that.  She gets the heebie-jeebies being in her house alone at night.  This is in a safe neighborhood behind good locks and with several guns.  She just isn't used to being alone.  It's true that in the presence of predators it's more dangerous to be alone, and if you have serious medical conditions perhaps it's more dangerous, but short periods of solitude are not in and of themselves dangerous. To me they're necessary.




> I think the turning point for me was hiking the John Muir Trail and asking a question to other hikers on an internet page about bringing a gun. I got bashed like no other, ranging from why bring the extra weight, to you're a pants pooping coward. [...] I also don't feel the need to carry a gun EVERYWHERE I go anymore. Some places, yes. But I don't need to pack up every time I step out my door.


I guess you've already been flogged around the fleet for this one, so I won't pile on...much! :Tt2:   Those that call you a coward for wanting to CCW on the trail would probably also disapprove of you carrying around town.  Everyone has to decide for themselves whether to carry.  But if a cop can't get there in time to save you at Denny's how can a ranger save you out in the wilderness?  It would be dumb luck if someone else was around to extricate you from a bad situation in the woods.  You often must be your own first responder.

I can't legally CCW everywhere.  I just got back from voting; the polling place is in a gradeschool.  No guns there.  But for the most part I CCW where I legally can.  Every time I step out the door. After all, would you only wear your seatbelt when you expected to be in an accident?  If I knew there'd be an accident I'd stay home that day!  Problem is we never know what's coming.  As Bruce Willis said in _The Last Boy Scout_, "Be prepared, son.  That's my motto".




> That's a bit like saying the shortest way off this cliff is straight down. If I die, oh well. My carry weapon goes everywhere with me. Not only every time I go out the door but I've been known to carry at home as well. To each his own.


I'm with Rick there.  Generally I don't carry on-body in my house; due to several factors that I won't get into right now it would be unusual for me to not be able to get to a firearm before someone could get into my "bubble".  When I'm in my shop or working out I keep a sidearm close to hand as those are places I wouldn't have as much advanced warning if someone tried to break in.

----------


## hunter63

Half time comment......

This thread has really had some tangents.......
CC being one, (with all sorts of twists) 
Cell phone coverage......we used to go off alone to get away from these distractions...and this option is only been widely available for 15 years or so for most folks.

Not going alone....several reasons, but fear of being alone seems to pop up for some folks...

Area......yeah, has a lot to do with it...California Yogi bears vs Alaskan for real bears.....and everything in between.

I will say it seems that the older members don't worry as much, but they started out in a time where guns, phones, and a lot of SAR options wasn't even thought of.....So experience seems to be a key.

Might be wrong....just an observation........
Carry On

----------


## wilderness medic

> Really?  That's weird.  What did you use for search words?


I was reading from the Wiki list of fatal bear attacks in North America.

Most of the hikers i've talked to say brown bears are nothing at all, beware of grizzlies. The black bears I ran into hassled me more than the high tailing grizzly I ran into. The only other grizzle encounter I had he just stood there eating apples not giving a crap about my presence. I'm sure he would have if I approached and tried to eat his apples, but other than that, nothing. That one was in Colorado.




> Must have been bears that died from eating bad humans.....?


They will eat anything. Fruits, and even the occasional nut LOL.




> I can not even begin to understand how you can think animals, bugs or virmin will not visit you in the night.


Unless it's a large predator, that can just mean a mid night interruption for food.






> I guess you've already been flogged around the fleet for this one, so I won't pile on...much!  Those that call you a coward for wanting to CCW on the trail would probably also disapprove of you carrying around town.  Everyone has to decide for themselves whether to carry. 
> I can't legally CCW everywhere.  I just got back from voting; the polling place is in a gradeschool.  No guns there.  But for the most part I CCW where I legally can.  Every time I step out the door. After all, would you only wear your seatbelt when you expected to be in an accident?  If I knew there'd be an accident I'd stay home that day!  Problem is we never know what's coming.  As Bruce Willis said in _The Last Boy Scout_, "Be prepared, son.  That's my motto".
> \


That could very well be true. A lot of backpackers are anti gun hippies. Regardless, my point was that got me over my fear of needing to be armed at all times.

Again, I think some of you were misunderstanding. I'm all for CCing as much as you can, it never hurts to be prepared. But, using your seatbelt example, if my seatbelt was broken and I had to go do something right down the road I wouldn't be afraid to go out, and stay home because of it. Today I even walked in the post office while my gun sat in my car, call me a rebel :Smile:  If you are elderly, disabled, unfit, then carrying 24/7 makes more sense. You can't run, or fight someone off. You can still try to talk your way out of it, but that doesn't always work.

You never do know what's coming, so my motto would be more along the lines of do everything you can to prepare for it, but don't fear it and avoid parts of life out of fearing it. 
 You can compare statistics all day and see your odds in this vs that. If that one time I didn't wear a seatbelt or If I didn't have a firearm on me, then i'm at peace with it. If it's your time, it's your time.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I am the type of guy that carries a gun to mow the grass, so being in bear country and not carrying a gun just sounds fricking crazy to me!

----------


## hunter63

> ...............................
> That could very well be true. A lot of backpackers are anti gun hippies. Regardless, my point was that got me over my fear of needing to be armed at all times.
> 
> Again, I think some of you were misunderstanding. I'm all for CCing as much as you can, it never hurts to be prepared. But, using your seatbelt example, if my seatbelt was broken and I had to go do something right down the road I wouldn't be afraid to go out, and stay home because of it. Today I even walked in the post office while my gun sat in my car, call me a rebel If you are elderly, disabled, unfit, then carrying 24/7 makes more sense. You can't run, or fight someone off. You can still try to talk your way out of it, but that doesn't always work.
> 
> You never do know what's coming, so my motto would be more along the lines of do everything you can to prepare for it, but don't fear it and avoid parts of life out of fearing it. 
>  You can compare statistics all day and see your odds in this vs that. If that one time I didn't wear a seatbelt or If I didn't have a firearm on me, then i'm at peace with it. If it's your time, it's your time.


You said this...we get it....many don't agree......It's OK

----------


## 1stimestar

> I was reading from the Wiki list of fatal bear attacks in North America.


Ah there's your problem.  Do a search like "Bear attacks in Alaska."

----------


## wilderness medic

> Ah there's your problem.  Do a search like "Bear attacks in Alaska."


Sorry, I was referring to fatal bear attacks in ca. Thought I put that in there but I guess not.




> You said this...we get it....many don't agree......It's OK


And you said this. It is Ok to disagree. I get that.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I just did it as a young man.  It does get exciting sleeping out in Bear Country.  I seldom use a tent, like to see the stars.

----------


## Phaedrus

> I will say it seems that the older members don't worry as much, but they started out in a time where guns, phones, and a lot of SAR options wasn't even thought of.....So experience seems to be a key.
> 
> Carry On


Hahaha!  I can guarantee there's no one alive today old enough to have been out there when guns hadn't been thought of!  No old mountain man of the 18th or 19th century would have been out there without his boom stick!

----------


## finallyME

The most scared I have ever been was when I was with a group.  In the middle of the night we heard a terrible scream.  It sounded like a banchee was coming to get us. It was intermittent and sounded like it was coming toward us.  Then is sounded like it was walking away from us.  Eventually we couldn't hear it, and tried to go back to sleep, but every little rustle after that kept me awake.  I went home and did youtube searches to try and find the animal.  It didn't sound canine or cat like.  I still checked mountain lion and bobcat sounds, along with canines.  I eventually found it....... a FOX!  Well, I know what a fox says now.  :Wink: 

Here is exactly what I heard....it was LOUD! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBpZTo1dlPM
I am telling you....we were scared. Of course, now that I know what the sound is, I won't be scared if I hear it.  Knowledge is power I guess.


By the way, I don't carry in the woods.  The only time I did was because Uncle Sam gave me a rifle and told me to.  But, the only time I was in the woods with that rifle, I was never given bullets.  The only place I was given a rifle and bullets at the same time......didn't have woods.

It isn't that I don't think you need to....I just don't have one to carry.  I have a couple rifles, and a shotgun, but they aren't great for backpacking.  Some day I might get a hand gun...when I can afford it.  I was planning on getting one this Christmas, but medical bills might trump it again.

I also can't carry when I am with the Boy Scouts.  That is a BSA rule.

----------


## hunter63

> ............
> They will eat anything. Fruits, and even the occasional nut LOL.


Now that is funny I don't care who you are.......LOL




> Hahaha!  I can guarantee there's no one alive today old enough to have been out there when guns hadn't been thought of!  No old mountain man of the 18th or 19th century would have been out there without his boom stick!


Yeah, agree....didn't think that statement thru....

----------


## wilderness medic

> The most scared I have ever been was when I was with a group.  In the middle of the night we heard a terrible scream.  It sounded like a banchee was coming to get us. It was intermittent and sounded like it was coming toward us.  Then is sounded like it was walking away from us.  Eventually we couldn't hear it, and tried to go back to sleep, but every little rustle after that kept me awake.  I went home and did youtube searches to try and find the animal.  It didn't sound canine or cat like.  I still checked mountain lion and bobcat sounds, along with canines.  I eventually found it....... a FOX!  Well, I know what a fox says now. 
> 
> Here is exactly what I heard....it was LOUD! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBpZTo1dlPM
> I am telling you....we were scared. Of course, now that I know what the sound is, I won't be scared if I hear it.  Knowledge is power I guess.


Wha-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!

I was camping with the girlfriend out in a somewhat remote area in the mountains with a girlfriend "deer hunting" several years ago. We had a small fire, tarp with sleeping bags laid out on it. We were in a small clearing of manzanita and chest high brush thick like a mat. In the middle of the night we both abruptly woke to what sounded like a very big cat growl and scream in the brush right behind our heads. We both go back to back with the rifles and moved closer to the center of the small clearing next to the fire.


With the small flickering firelight against the scrub brush and our quasi tactical movements it felt like we were on an African safari or something haha. Not much sleep was had the rest of the night.

----------


## sjj

deleted.....

----------


## wilderness medic

> What is it about a growling cat in a semi remote area that scares you so much more than a 1,500 pound Alaska brown bear sniffing, snorting, prowling around your camp at night in a truly remote area?  .


The fact that it was several years ago, before I did any serious hiking or outings. Somewhat remote, is still remote enough to easily die before help arrives. In fact I don't really see a difference unless you're close to a hospital at a certain spot, which I wasn't.

Oh, and as I said, bears have never messed with me, besides the one time I mentioned, which was nothing more than not wanting to get in between her and her cubs. That was my first experience with any cat/lion.

ANd honestly i'd still be much more concerned with a cat as they tend to stalk and attack rather than a bear who tends to act out of fear or protecting itself.

Also, i'm not in Alaska, so when did I say I wouldn't be concerned about a 1,500 pound Alaskan bear?

----------


## Tokwan

From my experience...the jungles in Malaysia, it does need to be very far or at a remote location...you can even die even if you are a jungle fringe and quite near a village....as Elephants crosses the roads near villages, snakes are even in a sub urban area and sometimes tigers are seen in some rubber or oil palm plantations...

----------


## Rick

Ooh. tigers. Another one for the list.

----------


## MrFixIt

Lions, tigers, and bears, oh my!

----------


## wilderness medic

> Lions, tigers, and bears, oh my!


Oh my is right.


I don't care if a bear was far more dangerous, since we're talking about fear, there is something absolutely satanic sounding about a mountain lions growls and screams. I don't care if it was a beetle making this noise, sounds a lot "scarier" than a bear growl to me


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVZCAQP6eQM


I googled the place I was at, looking for pictures. One of the first things under images was this, taken right around the time I was there. (No idea what the rocks are about...maybe he was manlier than me and drug it out of the bush and beat it to death)


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## MrFixIt

Holey moley, that is a huge cat!

----------


## wilderness medic

> Holey moley, that is a huge cat!


I'm sure it's big, but just like a fishing picture he's kneeling behind it for a reason  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

That's a funny looking Mt. Lion.

----------


## hunter63

> Oh my is right.
> 
> 
> I don't care if a bear was far more dangerous, since we're talking about fear, there is something absolutely satanic sounding about a mountain lions growls and screams. I don't care if it was a beetle making this noise, sounds a lot "scarier" than a bear growl to me
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVZCAQP6eQM
> 
> 
> ...


This was a bazinga right?....LOL
Must have been hunting at the zoo (African lion).......calling BS on the pic....gonna need more providence that an posted image.

But just in case....that settles it....bringing the Dillon Mini Gun on all future camp outs......

BTW this poor puma been killed in just about every state in the union.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wilderness medic

Went back and clicked on the pic to go to the site. It was about the state record, but no verification was ever found and everyone was suspicious. Probably fake. I have no idea I just figured he used the far back angle to make it look larger.

----------


## hunter63

Most likely did anyway....I do, most hunters as it a way to make your deer (or whatever look bigger) look bigger.

The two rocks are most likely what he used to kill it.....(pssst... bullet hole)......

Good reason to carry though,...... just in case.....you never know...stranger thing have happened.....

----------


## Tokwan

That as huge as a Malayan Tiger...wow!

----------


## wilderness medic

> Most likely did anyway....I do, most hunters as it a way to make your deer (or whatever look bigger) look bigger.
> 
> The two rocks are most likely what he used to kill it.....(pssst... bullet hole)......
> 
> Good reason to carry though,...... just in case.....you never know...stranger thing have happened.....


Yeah I figured it was just large and he got a really good shot farther back than he appeared.

I see the bullet hole lol just don't know what the rocks are held up for, is he trying to make people think that's what he used? A joke?

Yeah it is. The part that I don't like about lions is the whole stalking thing. At least a bear attack is usually the result of startling it. Rather than it stalking you and pouncing on your back and chewing your neck off with no warning.

----------


## 1stimestar

Found a bit about it.





> East Oregonian shared Chris Frederick's photo.
> 
> January 21 · 
> 
> 
> This photo has been making the rounds on Facebook, with a mixture of true and false information.
> 
> The Oregon Department of Fish & Wildlife did snare this mountain lion in the Umatilla National Forest, along the upper drainage of Cable Creek. It was reported Dec. 1 by a miner working his camp, and killed within a project target area to improve the unit's elk-calf ratio, according to district wildlife biologist Mark Kirsch. The cougar had actually killed a cow elk and brought the remains within a few feet of where the miner was digging, Kirsch said.
> 
> ...

----------


## 1stimestar

Photoshop.  Look at the pine needles in front of the lion and the pine needles behind the man.

----------


## Tokwan

I love the look of a Mt Lion... There was one at a local zoo in Penang previously...it was a private zoo and now closed...do not what happened to the cat..but it was quite docile and I used to frequent visiting it. It had huge paws and if I am near its environment, would love to keep one...I remember it wasn't that big, but healthy.

----------

